# Cheap Hosting For $1



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

Get free hosting and more at onedollarhosting.net


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Sure thing!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL, I;m surprised they haven't gon out oif buisiness yet!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

They have stiff competition from the 99 cent site ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Really??? Kewl!


----------



## ReNxWar (Apr 8, 2003)

49$ membership fee, 61$ to get a website. If the 20mb had an extra zero I'd do it in a second.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah same. Is that true??? I thought it was only $1...


----------



## ReNxWar (Apr 8, 2003)

only $1 monthly fee, but again theres always a catch. The catch is: you MUST pay 49$, a flat fee..basically setup, but they call it a 'membership fee'. Then, from then on you get hosting for $1 a month.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh. Well, I guess that wouldn't be that bad considering all the features you would get and that the monthly fee from there on would only be $1, I'd do it if storage was 200MB and higher, wouldn't you???


----------



## ReNxWar (Apr 8, 2003)

hell yes...I'm paying like 7$/m for alittle more than those features, 500mb, 60gig, etc.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm looking for one with at least 500megs of space, have to have telnet or ftp access. Need availabilty to update daily or at least weekly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Try going here.


----------



## ReNxWar (Apr 8, 2003)

www.bestvaluewebhosting.net - I highly recommend them.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://dr2.net
All the features, all the serverside languages, unlimited email addresses. Ask the admin to install a library or prog. on the server, and its done in a half hour. They will even config scripts for you if your having trouble. 150 megs of space, 5gigs of bandwidth/month.
Now its $40, it was $20 until last week. SSL is $15 a year, extra space/bandwidth is very cheap. It was great for $20, not sure if I would pay $40 (don't have to, I'm locked in at the old price forever).


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Kewl, I'll keep that in mind.


----------

